# Puritan Board member threatened



## yeutter (Apr 3, 2017)

I just heard from a seminary student in Dehradun that Pastor Raj Kumar; who we know on Puritan Board as Raj was accosted and threatened. In Tipapur, which is near Dehradun, some Hindu Jagran Manch cultists accosted Pastor Raj Kumar, grabbing him by the shirt as threatening him sayin, "Stop this Church or be ready for the consequences." Please remember our brother Raj in prayer.

Reactions: Praying 9


----------



## ZackF (Apr 3, 2017)

Praying. Lord have mercy!


----------



## kodos (Apr 3, 2017)

Praying. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## arapahoepark (Apr 3, 2017)

Praying!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 3, 2017)

Praying!


----------



## Ephrata (Apr 3, 2017)

Will continue in prayer for our brother Raj!


----------



## PhilA (Apr 4, 2017)

Praying


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 4, 2017)

Whoa...praying.


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 4, 2017)

Update from Raj (just received)



> These people said, they have been keeping an eye on our ministry activities. So, last Sunday, they came on the right time in a group of 5, parked their vehicles a bit far from the place, so that they could run in case, they had to.
> 
> These people accused of the conversions going on in the village and area, which they said they can't tolerate and will not allow.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve Curtis (Apr 4, 2017)

Yes, While Raj has had to face challenges to his ministry before, the situation seems to be escalating. He certainly needs - and appreciates -our prayers.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks for the heads-up. Please keep us updated. Praying!


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 4, 2017)

Yes, thanks for the info. Praying.


----------



## yeutter (Apr 14, 2017)

My contact in Dehradun tells me that Pastor Raj Kumar has met with those who had confronted him. He does not believe the threat of further attack is immanent. Their is still a great deal of hostility toward the Gospel and those that preach it in North India. Raj appreciates our prayers on his behalf.

Reactions: Like 2 | Amen 1


----------

